# New Haven CT shooting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

One of two officers who opened fire on an unarmed black couple inside of a car in New Haven, Connecticut, should have turned his body camera on sooner, while the other officer failed to turn his on at all, state police said Tuesday.

In releasing video and audio from the April 16 shooting in which a female passenger was wounded, Connecticut State Police Commissioner James Rovella said, "in a perfect world without the stressors" the bodycams would have been properly employed.

Rovella confirmed during a news conference that investigators "did not find a gun" on the driver, Paul Witherspoon III. While bodycam video from one of the officers showed Witherspoon getting out of his car and appearing to surrender, Rovella said, the video was being sent for forensic enhancements.

The release of the video and 911 audio follows multiple days of protests after residents in New Haven and neighboring Hamden as well as students from Yale University, near where the shooting occurred, demanded the footage be made public.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Not enough info to draw an opinion. 

Perhaps I am mistaken, but I was under the impression that body cameras were not controlled by the officer. Anyone here that has a body camera at work? Do you activate it when you have encounters with citizens?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

We turn them on and off, otherwise you would have an entire shifts worth of footage to edit. Yes, I’ve forgotten to tap it once or twice, it happens. I usually turn mine off when doing admin tasks, then on again when I hit the bricks...that means it’s in standby buffering mode and needs a tap to fully record.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

AB7 said:


> Not enough info to draw an opinion.


Agree.


----------

